# Nikita



## Kzinti (Aug 5, 2014)

Has anyone heard any news on Nikita, that is, the 2010 series? Will they come out with a book spinoff or something? I was disappointed when they canceled it.


----------



## Michael Colton (Aug 5, 2014)

I have not heard of anything besides the star of the show going on Whose Line Is It Anyway? as a star guest for an episode. I assumed that meant they were doing a publicity tour for something . . . but I am not sure what.


----------



## Kzinti (Aug 5, 2014)

Actually, Maggie Q is starring in Stalker, that new show that's coming on CBS. I'll watch it, but I don't think it can match Nikita.


----------



## Michael Colton (Aug 5, 2014)

Ah, that would explain her appearance on WLIIA. They did a poor job of plugging the new show, though. Did not even mention it.


----------



## Kzinti (Aug 6, 2014)

This is probably the last show I'll watch. I've lost my faith in TV, ergo Stalker is the last show I'm going to try.


----------



## Michael Colton (Aug 6, 2014)

Out of curiosity, what sort of faith did you have to lose? Or do you mean there is simply little on television that interests you? I do not watch much television either, and when I do it is typically police shows.


----------



## Kzinti (Aug 6, 2014)

Sodice said:


> Out of curiosity, what sort of faith did you have to lose? Or do you mean there is simply little on television that interests you? I do not watch much television either, and when I do it is typically police shows.



Badly worded phrase. I do not worship the TV, I meant I just don't like mainstream ent. I prefer my books.


----------



## Michael Colton (Aug 6, 2014)

Kzinti said:


> Badly worded phrase. I do not worship the TV, I meant I just don't like mainstream ent. I prefer my books.



Ah. I was wondering if there were a bunch of shows that conceptually interested you but fell flat, or if you just overall started to lose interest. I would agree as far as losing interest. Even for films, I think the most recent film I have watched was released in 2012.

Why I continue to watch cop dramas is beyond me, but there are a few I still do. I try not to analyze it and just enjoy it.


----------

